# Country Ham



## bthompson (Jul 22, 2020)

We processed 2 large hams>20 lbs
 injection and cured to make country ham and hung for about 2 months. We both injected brine and wrapped in tender quick recipe. opened to check. smell  sour on one and slightly sour on other. no sulfer smell. what do you think? Normal to have an odor or chuck it, its bad?


----------



## D.W. (Jul 22, 2020)

That's a really tough question without specifics, but if hanging free and smells sour I'd be skeptical.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2020)

Please check in to Roll Call and tell us about yourself...    https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/roll-call.133/

What recipe did you use...   Please post the link to it or copy and paste...


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 23, 2020)

Welcome to SMF


----------

